# Peroni Recipe



## BenH (12/10/07)

Hi all,

My old man (actually a wine drinker, stays away from beer normally :blink: ) has recently found that he likes Peroni. So I'm going to try and brew something along those lines (to get him drinking my stuff, I don't think he trusts me!  ) and then move him along to other styles.

There's only a little bit out there on this beer, but I guess it's pretty much a "European Lager".

Thinking:

4kg Wey Pils
120g Light Crystal
60g Saaz (60 mins)
30g Saaz (Flameout)
Wyeast Bohemian Lager Yeast

Mash at 65 deg. for a lighter body, drier finish.

Should I change the light crystal for 200g Light Munich? (trying to give a bit more maltyness than just Pils alone)

Comments appreciated.


----------



## Fents (12/10/07)

what IBU does that come out at?

one thing i have found with my mates is they arnt necisarlly scared of malt, its the hop aroma and flavour they dont like because megaswill has very little to none flavour or aroma....In my opion.


----------



## Wrenny (12/10/07)

G'day,

Got this recipe from "Brewing Beers Like Those You Buy" by Dave Line.

Can't really comment on how good it is, because mine tastes more like a desert wine than like a beer. Haven't quite pinned down the reason. Hope yours ends up better than mine. Also, don't think the style I put in is right, or the yeast. The book didn't specify these.



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 04 - Peroni
Brewer: Michael
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Light/Standard/Premium Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (10.0) Super Sweet

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.33 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 6.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 21.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.20 kg Pale Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 77.8 % 
1.00 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 18.5 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 3.7 % 
40.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (60 min) Hops 17.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (15 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Lager (Wyeast Labs #2035) Yeast-Lager  


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.40 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.08 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 9.01 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 


Cheers,
Wrenny


----------



## BenH (12/10/07)

Fents said:


> my mates is they arnt necisarlly scared of malt, its the hop aroma and flavour they dont like because megaswill has very little to none flavour or aroma.



Yep, agree, that's why I was thinking of keeping the IBU on the low side.

Thanks Wrenny, that recipe looks pretty similar to one I saw, might not put the rice in mine though.


----------



## Wrenny (15/10/07)

Yeah, the rice made for an interesting sparge.


----------

